# India's shocking lack of attractive woman



## johncruz12345 (Jan 8, 2021)

Yes these are north Indian women
A white male traveler describes this journeys through india and other shitholes
I hope that 2014 is filled with good health, happiness, hot chicks and business success for all our loyal readers. I’m writing on the beach in East Malaysia where I am taking a little New Years’ trip with one of my favorite girlfriends, a very pretty and nice nurse from Hong Kong. I will try to write a little report on Kota Kinabalu soon, but it occurs to me that I promised some more writing on India, so I would like to tackle the subject of the prospects (or lack thereof) for finding women in India.

I have been to 50 countries now, and I can say without reservation that India is the absolute worst place for women I have ever been. I can think of no place less suitable for a single dude trip with the objective of meeting chicks than India. Perhaps some places I have not been yet, like Saudi Arabia or some AIDS infested shithole Sub-Saharan African country might be worse, but those places would be expected to be poor choices. India, however, is a much greater disappointment due to the false stereotype that exists that it is a country with many beautiful women.

Usually I think that stereotypes exist for a reason, but India is a country where the stereotypes do not match the reality in a couple of extremely important ways. I discussed earlier how the Indian reputation for high intelligence and tech savvy is completely undeserved. India is a world leader in retardation and this is important to know before you outsource any important business there.

There also persists a myth that Indian women are beautiful, thanks perhaps to Bollywood. It is similar to what some people expect of America based on Hollywood movies where all the chicks are slim and beautiful. Unfortunately the Bollywood beautiful women myth is completely false. In fact, nothing could be farther from the truth. I was in India for two weeks and I did not see a single, truly hot Indian chick the entire time I was there. Granted, I was in Goa during the off season for the majority of my time there where there was basically no one there, much less hot chicks. However I did spend a couple days in Mumbai and walked around in the Fort district extensively, went to some fancy restaurants, and there were no chicks hot enough to be worth looking at twice. Mean while at a place like Beach Bar in Sofia, Bulgaria even on a slow Tuesday night you would find at least 10-15 super hot chicks.

India is a complete sausage fest. There is a shocking imbalance of men to women in public in India. Walking around on a Sunday afternoon in Mumbai I saw 15-20 men for every woman. It is completely common to see 50 men in a row walk down the street with nary a whiff of feminine presence. The only other places where I saw such enormous multitudes of men everywhere was on the street in Istanbul’s Beyolu neighborhood, and in Marrakesch, Morocco. In those places it is a Muslim thing, where the local small dicked dudes are so insecure they they keep all the women locked up at home, and covered head to toe when they let them go to the market.

In India, there are occasional females on the street but they are completely unacceptable to the typical single dude. Overweight, with acne-riddled skin from a lifetime of greasy cheap Indian food, their belly fat sticking out of their saris; the typical Indian woman is a beast. Contrast this with a street scene in Eastern Europe with gorgeous classy girl after girl walking down the street in high heels and hot outfits. It’s not even the same species, dudes.

Even the alleged hot chicks are not really that hot. I know a budding Bollywood starlet who is a regular star on some Indian TV show who I met in Hong Kong last year. Sure, she is relatively pretty, but like most of the Bollywood actresses she has never thought of stepping in a gym. An 8 face and a 6 body will get you work in Bollywood if you’re an Indian chick.

Don’t believe me? Check out this article entitled the Top 100 Hottest Indian Women.

Sure, some of this chicks are alright, as to expected when you pick the best 100 out of a 500-600 million, but even the hottest ones are really rather so-so in the grand scheme of things. None of these chicks would ever contend for a local beauty contest in Russia, Brazil, Bulgaria, Latvia, Vietnam, or a host of other places. And some are downright disgraceful.

Check out this tranny at #4, Kareena Kapoor:







#6 is totally unacceptable. I wouldn’t fuck Sania Mirza with a stolen






If you’re into skinny fat anorexics #17, Alicia Raut, should be up your alley:






Contrast this to another article entitled the Hottest Russians. Statistically, one would think that India, with almost 10 times the population of Russia, would have an advantage, but there are very few Indian women that are even in the same league as an average hot Russian woman. I’d take a hot Russian office chick over a Bollywood star any day of the week.

Here’s another article with Brazilian chicks for your perusal (sorry dudes, only 50 this time).

I imagine an Indian guy would disagree and insist that some skinny fat hack actress is who he has only seen on TV with makeup and CGI effects is the highest standard of beauty, but as an unbiased observer I can tell you without reservation, no fucking way dudes! India is a wasteland for women. For single dudes traveling to India the only possible options are to import your own chick to India or go pick up horny party Russians on the beach in Goa during high season. Still though, it’s not really worth it, and I would much prefer Nha Trang Vietnam, which has plenty of party Russians, plus beautiful friendly local Vietnamese girls, and also delicious food and a high availability of drugs without the retardation everywhere and creepiness of the Indian guys.

The Indians, despite their reputation for the Kama Sutra, Tantric sex and gods with 50 penises, are actually total prudes. They keep the sexes separated there. My guess is that all the women hang out in at home in very unsexy saris and gossip about Bollywood. They don’t really mix with the men, and therefore the men have no ability to relate normally with women outside their family. You can’t even get a massage from someone of the opposite sex in India. The women usually dress very conservatively, because any nicely dressed sexy woman is pretty much guaranteed to feel uncomfortable at best and at worst get raped.

The sexual assaults on women in India have gotten quite bad. There are regular stories of gang rape coming out of the country and every Indian woman has stories of being groped on the bus and being stared at in a creepy fashion by hordes of weird Indian dudes. The creepy Indian dude stare is something every female traveler to the country is very familiar with.

Indian guys can be quite a bunch of closeted queers. I was regularly approached by creepy Indian guys on the beach who insisted on putting their arm around me for a picture session and tried to follow me around. Indian bars deserve special mention. Every Indian bar I have been to was populated by 90%+ men, with a 1 to 1 ratio of man to whiskey bottle. After drinking for several hours, not talking to each other, and listening to music that sounds like cats fucking, the drunk Indian guys like to fight each other and approach me, put their hands all over me without permission, try to pour whiskey down my throat and act like they want to be my best friend. Before they get drunk enough to approach however, they like to stare for the first couple hours. It’s very weird and sometimes quite uncomfortable.

It is not uncommon to see Indian guys walking down the beach in bikini Speedos holding hands. Go to an Indian menswear store and I challenge you to shop for underwear that isn’t animal print bikini briefs. The Indian dudes can be quite flamboyantly closeted. Indian beaches means lots of weird Indian homo-eroticism and absolutely no chicks in bikinis unless they are foreigners. Compare and contrastthis with Sunny Beach in Bulgaria or the outrageous scene on the beaches of Brazil and you might as well be dealing with a different species on a different planet.

I’m sorry to be so harsh, but I need to be absolutely clear that India is the worst place I have ever been for the single dude traveler to meet a local girl. The USA or UK is a paradise in comparison, and regular readers know that I have an extremely low opinion of the single dude prospects of those places. I do like Indians in spite of their weirdness; they are very friendly and outgoing, but single dudes need to know that the Bollywood stereotype is nothing like the reality. Perhaps northern India is better, but I cannot imagine it could be enough of an improvement to justify a single dude trip. So if you go, bring your own chick, enjoy the cheap, strong drugs, do some yoga, eat some delicious local food (but try not to overeat) and for Ganesh’s sake, try to not get raped.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jan 8, 2021)

Is this true bhais.


----------



## Yliaster (Jan 8, 2021)

thats crazy


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 8, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 10989 (Jan 8, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Is this true bhais.


yes bhai, for some reason bollywood is filled with not so good looking people, send some help for your 17 yo curry little brother here


----------



## Deleted member 10516 (Jan 8, 2021)

Nigga thought they were gonna all look like princess jasmine


----------



## grimy (Jan 8, 2021)

Bruh that first pic has to be cherrypicked. They look inbred


----------



## DharkDC (Jan 8, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Yes these are north Indian women
> A white male traveler describes this journeys through india and other shitholes
> I hope that 2014 is filled with good health, happiness, hot chicks and business success for all our loyal readers. I’m writing on the beach in East Malaysia where I am taking a little New Years’ trip with one of my favorite girlfriends, a very pretty and nice nurse from Hong Kong. I will try to write a little report on Kota Kinabalu soon, but it occurs to me that I promised some more writing on India, so I would like to tackle the subject of the prospects (or lack thereof) for finding women in India.
> 
> ...


indian beauty standards are based only on light skin. There are women with better facial structure, but darker skin


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Jan 8, 2021)

The author who wrote this is ugly jfl
fat too


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Jan 8, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> The author who wrote this is ugly jfl
> fat too








Hindu Caste Racism


This is Ms.Nina Davuluri, dark skinned "Dravidian" Shudra woman of Telugu speaking descent who won the Miss America pageant! The fact of t...




hinducasteracism.blogspot.com


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jan 8, 2021)

JustLooksmaxing said:


> yes bhai, for some reason bollywood is filled with not so good looking people, send some help for your 17 yo curry little brother here


Leave India tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 10989 (Jan 8, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Leave India tbh.


can't


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Jan 8, 2021)

nah he should stay there
https://looksmax.org/threads/new-here-help-me-looksmax-please.249118/


johncruz12345 said:


> Leave India tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 6785 (Jan 8, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> View attachment 917240


*382.4K LIKES 1895 COMMENTS

CLOWN WORLD*


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Jan 8, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> View attachment 917240


🎶ID STILL HIT IF I COULD🎶


johncruz12345 said:


> Yes these are north Indian women
> A white male traveler describes this journeys through india and other shitholes
> I hope that 2014 is filled with good health, happiness, hot chicks and business success for all our loyal readers. I’m writing on the beach in East Malaysia where I am taking a little New Years’ trip with one of my favorite girlfriends, a very pretty and nice nurse from Hong Kong. I will try to write a little report on Kota Kinabalu soon, but it occurs to me that I promised some more writing on India, so I would like to tackle the subject of the prospects (or lack thereof) for finding women in India.
> 
> ...


lol found this funny ngl


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jan 8, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Yes these are north Indian women
> A white male traveler describes this journeys through india and other shitholes
> I hope that 2014 is filled with good health, happiness, hot chicks and business success for all our loyal readers. I’m writing on the beach in East Malaysia where I am taking a little New Years’ trip with one of my favorite girlfriends, a very pretty and nice nurse from Hong Kong. I will try to write a little report on Kota Kinabalu soon, but it occurs to me that I promised some more writing on India, so I would like to tackle the subject of the prospects (or lack thereof) for finding women in India.
> 
> ...


Someone got rejected by an Indian girl 😂


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jan 8, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> The author who wrote this is ugly jfl
> fat too


He’s a sexpat who can’t get laid in his own country


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jan 8, 2021)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Someone got rejected by an Indian girl 😂


Tbh. What he saying does have some truth. Indian girls are giga subhuman.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jan 8, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Tbh. What he saying does have some truth. Indian girls are giga subhuman.


Saying every girl in India looks subhuman af is not at all. Yes Bollywood stacies are chosen for their skintone and because they're born in families where they have lot's of influence.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jan 8, 2021)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Saying every girl in India looks subhuman af is not at all. Yes Bollywood stacies are chosen for their skintone and because they're born in families where they have lot's of influence.


Yea. There r some hot ones.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jan 8, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Yes these are north Indian women
> A white male traveler describes this journeys through india and other shitholes
> I hope that 2014 is filled with good health, happiness, hot chicks and business success for all our loyal readers. I’m writing on the beach in East Malaysia where I am taking a little New Years’ trip with one of my favorite girlfriends, a very pretty and nice nurse from Hong Kong. I will try to write a little report on Kota Kinabalu soon, but it occurs to me that I promised some more writing on India, so I would like to tackle the subject of the prospects (or lack thereof) for finding women in India.
> 
> ...


Indian women are ugly but he sound like a typical s.o.y cuck
He call muslims small dicked (make me laugh cause Maroccans have huge dicks) but if say this IRL in front of any Muslim
He would get beaten to death
Reminder that internet is not reality


----------



## datboijj (Jan 8, 2021)

grimy said:


> Bruh that first pic has to be cherrypicked. They look inbred


Bruh inbred is not even really taboo in india that should answer ur question


----------



## Deleted member 7697 (Jan 8, 2021)

Jfl at going to india to find beautiful women.

Id rather fuck my dog than fuck any indian women


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Jan 8, 2021)

He makes some pertinent points about Indian men tbh I’ve encountered the phenomenon before where they act in a very strange manner


----------



## Britmaxxer (Jan 8, 2021)

this why arranged marriage is a terrible idea. when you allow even subhumans a chance to reproduce, this is what occurs.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Jan 9, 2021)

datboijj said:


> Bruh inbred is not even really taboo in india that should answer ur question


You're confusing india with Pakistan or Arab countries i think. You get shot down if you Alabama maxx where I live in India


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jan 9, 2021)

cope


----------



## ugly_dog (Jan 9, 2021)

Not a single word


----------



## Filthy_Brown (Jan 13, 2021)

Cope. Most women look ugly without money and make up. India suffers from the same thing Russia suffers: ugly men and beautiful women


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jan 13, 2021)

Filthy_Brown said:


> Cope. Most women look ugly without money and make up. India suffers from the same thing Russia suffers: ugly men and beautiful women


Big time cope.


----------



## Filthy_Brown (Jan 13, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Big time cope.


Every time I hear people talking about indian women in the internet it's about their beauty and they talk about indian men it's about them being funny or horny


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jan 13, 2021)

Filthy_Brown said:


> Every time I hear people talking about indian women in the internet it's about their beauty and they talk about indian men it's about them being funny or horny


Dont believe the sjws.


----------



## Filthy_Brown (Jan 13, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Dont believe the sjws.


talking about normies


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jan 13, 2021)

Would never breed with an Indian or Paki woman.


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jan 13, 2021)

Filthy_Brown said:


> talking about normies


Brainwashed


----------



## MostGLSlayer (Jan 13, 2021)

Yeah now that I think of it, I never found an indian girl attractive and also i googled indian models and none of them were that attractive, some look like trannies


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jan 13, 2021)

MostGLSlayer said:


> Yeah now that I think of it, I never found an indian girl attractive and also i googled indian models and none of them were that attractive, some look like trannies


Tbh. There r cute Indian girls, but majority in Indian countries are ugly. In western countries they are better looking

Its cuz in Indian cultures, they are encouraged to eat a lot. And men have zero standards, so girls arent motivated to stay fit


----------



## MostGLSlayer (Jan 13, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Tbh. There r cute Indian girls, but majority in Indian countries are ugly. In western countries they are better looking
> 
> Its cuz in Indian cultures, they are encouraged to eat a lot. And men have zero standards, so girls arent motivated to stay fit


Theyre scared to get raped, theres like no women out on the streets in indian cities


----------



## MostGLSlayer (Jan 13, 2021)

Jfl Look at this mogfest, all the currycels mirin


----------



## johncruz12345 (Jan 13, 2021)

MostGLSlayer said:


> Jfl Look at this mogfest, all the currycels mirin



I saw that vid lol.


----------



## Deleted member 9288 (Jan 13, 2021)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Would never breed with an Indian or Paki woman.


Acting like you have the grace of choice


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 13, 2021)

dn


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Jan 13, 2021)

I saw first time in my life indians women in Airport and they WERE Hot as fuck..


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jan 13, 2021)

peoplelikeus said:


> Acting like you have the grace of choice


I do.


----------



## zaynbrah (Jan 13, 2021)

MostGLSlayer said:


> Jfl Look at this mogfest, all the currycels mirin



i mean that guy would mog anywhere tbh, hes 6'7" and built like that, i havent ever seen anyone like that even over here . probably seen some taller people but nobody with that whole package


----------



## MostGLSlayer (Jan 13, 2021)

zaynbrah said:


> i mean that guy would mog anywhere tbh, hes 6'7" and built like that, i havent ever seen anyone like that even over here . probably seen some taller people but nobody with that whole package


True but he had to do it in india, he's a cocky nigga


----------



## zaynbrah (Jan 13, 2021)

th


MostGLSlayer said:


> True but he had to do it in india, he's a cocky nigga


these guys love going to india to mog jfl. and all the currycels literally go up to them to get photos where they are showing how badly theyre being mogged. its embarrassing


----------



## Deleted member 9288 (Jan 13, 2021)

CupOfCoffee said:


> I do.


KEK


----------



## Filthy_Brown (Jan 13, 2021)

zaynbrah said:


> th
> 
> these guys love going to india to mog jfl. and all the currycels literally go up to them to get photos where they are showing how badly theyre being mogged. its embarrassing



noticed that, it's about the 10th time I've seen a huge bodybuilder go there to mog curries


----------



## TheChosenChad (Jan 13, 2021)

MostGLSlayer said:


> Jfl Look at this mogfest, all the currycels mirin



jfl at the Indian girl going up to him asking for his name


zaynbrah said:


> th
> 
> these guys love going to india to mog jfl. and all the currycels literally go up to them to get photos where they are showing how badly theyre being mogged. its embarrassing



Life on god mode being that tall. Tall men live shorter lives,but god made them that way so they mog less.


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Jan 13, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> cope
> View attachment 920778


she's half british/white, her name is naomi scott.


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Jan 13, 2021)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Saying every girl in India looks subhuman af is not at all. Yes Bollywood stacies are chosen for their skintone and because they're born in families where they have lot's of influence.


Bollywood unironically prioritises skint tone over bone structure 
3 PSL butterfaces make it in because they are bleached


----------



## Deleted member 9511 (Jan 19, 2021)

That nurse on Royal Pains was cute af tho


----------



## StressShady (Jan 21, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Bollywood unironically prioritises skint tone over bone structure
> 3 PSL butterfaces make it in because they are bleached


Word


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Jan 21, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> cope
> View attachment 920778


retarded comment just use one girl as a piece of argument.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jan 21, 2021)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> retarded comment just use one girl as a piece of argument.


Mirin autism


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Jan 21, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Mirin autism


indian women are ugly as shit. U can't just use one pic of a indian girl and then use that as ur argument with great lighting, makeup and etc.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Jan 21, 2021)

Pubertymaxxingcel said:


> indian women are ugly as shit. U can't just use one pic of a indian girl and then use that as ur argument with great lighting, makeup and etc.


Mirin ur inability to detect a joke


----------



## Entschuldigung (Jan 21, 2021)

zaynbrah said:


> th
> 
> these guys love going to india to mog jfl. and all the currycels literally go up to them to get photos where they are showing how badly theyre being mogged. its embarrassing



Fake video
in looksmax.me all curries are 6'2


----------



## 54UD4D3 (Jan 21, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> The author who wrote this is ugly jfl
> fat too


All sexpats are like that, they shit up all the places on internet with their "redpills" about how feminine and trad Eastern European or Asian women are when only reason some pathetic women from there bat an eye to them and act puritan is because of Western papers.


----------



## Deleted member 3163 (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## robtical (Jan 30, 2021)

JustLooksmaxing said:


> yes bhai, for some reason bollywood is filled with not so good looking people, send some help for your 17 yo curry little brother here


nepotism


----------



## robtical (Jan 30, 2021)

I agree about kareena kapoor. Never understood why ppl thought she is stacy. I favour raveena tandon


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Jan 30, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> View attachment 917240


trim.77EA57FF-1443-4221-89FC-F64DDDCB13F5


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 30, 2021)

Proex said:


> trim.77EA57FF-1443-4221-89FC-F64DDDCB13F5


ok


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Jan 30, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> ok


its the name of the file of the video


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 30, 2021)

Proex said:


> its the name of the file of the video


I knew that but why


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Jan 30, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I knew that but why


idk was bored


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 30, 2021)

Proex said:


> idk was bored


I was on TikTok for 1 hour just then it’s over


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Jan 30, 2021)

Yeah Indian women are arguably uglier on average than Indian man.

Our race is a bizarre one. We need a thorough eugenics program for 5 generations


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 30, 2021)

Holymanro said:


> Yeah Indian women are arguably uglier on average than Indian man.
> 
> Our race is a bizarre one. We need a thorough eugenics program for 5 generations


Self hating cuck


----------



## MansNotHot (Jan 30, 2021)

Just realized i kinda look curry but i have white skin


----------



## Deleted member 10989 (Jan 31, 2021)

robtical said:


> I agree about kareena kapoor. Never understood why ppl thought she is stacy. I favour raveena tandon


I don't like both of them, but I appreciate Disha Patani and Jacqueline Fernandez, they actually look good.


----------



## Deleted member 10989 (Jan 31, 2021)

MansNotHot said:


> Just realized i kinda look curry but i have white skin


Curries have people of all spectrums, some curries are fair skinned, some are dark skinned and some are brown skinned


----------



## robtical (Jan 31, 2021)

JustLooksmaxing said:


> I don't like both of them, but I appreciate Disha Patani and Jacqueline Fernandez, they actually look good.


Disha patani sure u can fk n move on. But remember this is her brother




Aka, only good for sex. Not genetic value


----------



## Deleted member 10989 (Jan 31, 2021)

robtical said:


> Disha patani sure u can fk n move on. But remember this is her brother
> View attachment 956206
> 
> Aka, only good for sex. Not genetic value


wtf you think so far ahead


----------



## robtical (Jan 31, 2021)

JustLooksmaxing said:


> wtf you think so far ahead


I like girls who are also good genetic value. From looks pt of view. Im not saying i wouldnt fk girls with low genetic value but look fine. But for attractiveness, genetic value is important or its just eye candy.


----------



## JamesHowlett (Jan 31, 2021)

A lot of Punjabi girls that grow up in western countries (Mainly Canada and UK) are hot tbh


----------



## Deleted member 10408 (Feb 5, 2021)

Holymanro said:


> Yeah Indian women are arguably uglier on average than Indian man.
> 
> Our race is a bizarre one. We need a thorough eugenics program for 5 generations


We need to push vegetarianism out and start chewing hard foods and meeting daily protein requirements(Indians only intake 10-20gms of protein daily on average).
We need to abolish arranged marriages so ugly people don't get to breed.


----------



## antiantifa (Feb 7, 2021)

In general U.K and all their previous colonies are all ugly-tier.

In general the ugly tier list for females is:

1) Africans.
2) Indians/Pakistani.
3) British.
4) Chinese and those shitty islands below China.
5) U.S.A

I don't know what happened to the British, but they are fucked genetically that's all I can say.


----------



## RODEBLUR (Feb 15, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Yes these are north Indian women
> A white male traveler describes this journeys through india and other shitholes
> I hope that 2014 is filled with good health, happiness, hot chicks and business success for all our loyal readers. I’m writing on the beach in East Malaysia where I am taking a little New Years’ trip with one of my favorite girlfriends, a very pretty and nice nurse from Hong Kong. I will try to write a little report on Kota Kinabalu soon, but it occurs to me that I promised some more writing on India, so I would like to tackle the subject of the prospects (or lack thereof) for finding women in India.
> 
> ...






she's got a good eye area


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Feb 15, 2021)

JustLooksmaxing said:


> some curries are fair skinned


nope


----------



## Deleted member 4887 (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm not going to read a fucking dissertation on currycels


----------



## spark (Feb 23, 2021)

Filthy_Brown said:


> Cope. Most women look ugly without money and make up. India suffers from the same thing Russia suffers: ugly men and beautiful women


keep coping curry women are disgusting, only abos and maybe seas look worse


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Mar 24, 2021)

Tl


johncruz12345 said:


> Yes these are north Indian women
> A white male traveler describes this journeys through india and other shitholes
> I hope that 2014 is filled with good health, happiness, hot chicks and business success for all our loyal readers. I’m writing on the beach in East Malaysia where I am taking a little New Years’ trip with one of my favorite girlfriends, a very pretty and nice nurse from Hong Kong. I will try to write a little report on Kota Kinabalu soon, but it occurs to me that I promised some more writing on India, so I would like to tackle the subject of the prospects (or lack thereof) for finding women in India.
> 
> ...



Tl;Dr you are meeting Indian women the wrong way. Add random college girls on FB and keep on fishing until some accept you (I just added ones who were mutuals with my Bengali ex from Amity University in Calcutta); Then, you just talk to them until they feel comfortable enough to meet up: Since I am a moderately attractive blue-eyed auburned-haired Whiteman, that happens more than you think.

Cold-approach Day Game in India? LOL who gave your friend the idea that would work?


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Mar 24, 2021)

Let me reiterate this to make it clear: It's autistic af to walk around Pimlico or Union Square with the expectation of picking up women, what the hell made your buddy think this would work in India? Jfl@this whole autistic-ass thread, your buddy has no idea how to meet Indian women


----------



## Chadeep (Mar 24, 2021)

Callooh_Calais said:


> Let me reiterate this to make it clear: It's autistic af to walk around Pimlico or Union Square with the expectation of picking up women, what the hell made your buddy think this would work in India? Jfl@this whole autistic-ass thread, your buddy has no idea how to meet Indian women


Pick UP works in India only in Bars or Clubs.


----------



## Preston (Mar 24, 2021)

I am a curry and can confirm this don't know about north india tho


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 4, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Is this true bhais.


Bhai everything here is extremely true


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 28, 2021)

JamesDoakes said:


> Id rather fuck my dog than fuck any indian women


Brutal dogpill.


----------



## turkproducer (Apr 28, 2021)

muh north indian


----------



## john2 (Apr 28, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> I am a curry and can confirm this don't know about north india tho


I've been to Delhi, Agra and Jaipur. North India consists of dark skinned women who have terrible phenos and just look repulsive, even masculine at times. They even age badly. It was pretty shocking to me how there were few light skinned people in North India jfl. A 6+ PSL Indian female is top 0.5 percentile of the entire population. Easily, 90% of Indian women are sexually repulsive and won't get a single looksmax user hard if they saw them IRL. But a legit curry stacy is really really hot to see IRL. There's very few good looking stacies who are fully Indian. I can confirm what the guy in the OP said about goa too. The women over there are too dark and they look like Dravidians from the Andaman and Nicobar Islands. I was hoping some exotic half Portuguese women would be there, but I didn't see any jfl. India really, and I mean it... is full of subhumans, it isn't even funny. Even Bollywood actors are barely 4.5 - 5 PSL at best. It is a land full of too many subhumans. If you look into this entire issue properly (unlike a normie), you'll come to notice why Indians online speak so negatively about India and Indian people. 'Muh self hating currycel'.


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Apr 28, 2021)

> _India's shocking lack of attractive woman_​


​^
_








Why are Indian women the best in the world


“The magnificence of Indian women is clearly visible in the traditional values that India still lives by” Once a British person asked Swami Vivekanand about the reason behind Indian women not shaking hands like women from other countries, to which Swami Vivekanand politely replied and asked if...




looksmax.org




_​


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Apr 28, 2021)

Tbh just get a latina, latinas are like upgraded versions of north indian women, they look really hot tbh


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Apr 28, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> Tbh just get a latina, latinas are like upgraded versions of north indian women, they look really hot tbh


Are there many in India?


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Apr 28, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Are there many in India?


No obviously not lmao I'm just saying like why would you want a indian women in the west when you can just get a latino women who has a god tier body unlike skinny fat south asian women, and latinos much better looking facially .

For the caucsians indians are at the bottom for both men and women latinos mog and middle easterners as well


----------



## Deleted member 6531 (Apr 28, 2021)

Aquiillaxo said:


> No obviously not lmao I'm just saying like why would you want a indian women in the west when you can just get a latino women who has a god tier body unlike skinny fat south asian women, and latinos much better looking facially .
> 
> For the caucsians indians are at the bottom for both men and women latinos mog and middle easterners as well


Talking about the west, idk why you'd ever wanna go for indian women in india, you gotta be like deformed looking if you really have to go to India to get laid.

Latin countries would mog india same with east asia


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Jul 31, 2021)

cope
some indian girls are very hot


----------



## kikethurston133 (Jul 31, 2021)

johncruz12345 said:


> Yes these are north Indian women
> A white male traveler describes this journeys through india and other shitholes
> I hope that 2014 is filled with good health, happiness, hot chicks and business success for all our loyal readers. I’m writing on the beach in East Malaysia where I am taking a little New Years’ trip with one of my favorite girlfriends, a very pretty and nice nurse from Hong Kong. I will try to write a little report on Kota Kinabalu soon, but it occurs to me that I promised some more writing on India, so I would like to tackle the subject of the prospects (or lack thereof) for finding women in India.
> 
> ...


interesting read but lets be honest . the average uk women at beaches arent special either


----------

